# Pre-selling



## mfennick (Oct 5, 2014)

Has anyone thought about or has done a pre-sale of their line to help with or cover their start up costs of printing the shirts?


----------



## DesignsToSigns (Aug 4, 2007)

I have a plugin in on my site that allows pre orders, I have one pre order in my 9 months in business, we are an instant gratification type of culture, people want to buy it and get it quickly.

Especially if your designs are impulse buys you need to make sure you can move them right away. 

If I were to do it again I would rather pay for 2 or 3 designs and move them and use the capital to fund the next project, put everything into the first designs.


----------



## alish (Oct 28, 2014)

I have a friend that did a pre-sale and actually received about 30 pre-orders off of his instagram and facebook promotion alone. It's a great idea if you can market it correctly


----------



## MetroMan (Sep 7, 2014)

There is a couple of things about pre-sale.

Do you have equipment in mind?

Are you already trained to use that equipment?

How long will that equipment take to deliver?

How long are people actually willing to wait?

Will you be giving them some sort of a deal to smooth it over? Maybe pre-order and get your next purchase 20% off. That could bring in customers that know they will have to wait and also bring customers back. Might not get full profit but it allows you to start up.


----------



## bigbaldkahuna (Jul 19, 2008)

Thk you mfennick for the question...and alish for one answer-Id like to know how he marketed on Instagram and Facebook? Did he:

... collect entire cost upfront and promise to return pre-order money sent if he did not reach the min. order # of 24, 36 or whatever in X # of days, say 4-6 weeks?

...give an estimate of shipping time after the minimum was reached?

Like many of us, I do not have the capital to print mult sizes of mult designs but I have 7 designs in vector files ready to print. I already have 10 designs in my online store in my signature but feel I need more designs.

Thks all for listening, any marketing ideas, and how to help build trust with potential customer since I will have their money tied up for several weeks, maybe up to 6-7 weeks?

Allen Cox, Founder, WELCOME to our store...baldisBOLD, your source for original designs on T-Shirts, other apparel and gifts. Shop for your friends and relatives for; birthdays, Father's Day, Christmas, etc.


----------



## Printavo (Oct 7, 2007)

You should absolutely try it. Pushing the goods in every marketing channel you can think of for a while and keep moving fwd.


----------

